# places in Daytona beach to fish



## troutfever (Apr 18, 2006)

Around The end of June i'm. coming to the Daytona area. Iwas wondering besides the dunlawton bridge is there any good bridges or piers to fish.

Matt


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sunglow Pier*

I had a blast there and saw a lot of fish caught the last time I was down.

Do a search in the FL forum.

http://www.sunglowpier.com/


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Aside from Sunglow Pier, you also have the Ponce Inlet jetty, Main St. bridge, and if you feel like driving up there, the Flagler Pier.


----------

